# ViP211K DVR getting stuck & freezing



## prashp1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello. I have ViP211K and when I playback the recordings on the DVR it plays but while playing it freezes for few secs then plays then freezes again and then it plays again.

I have unplugged the DVR and did reset on the receiver. But it keeps happening again and again. It only happens to this DVR on this receiver. I have 2 more ViP211K with DVR and they are fine. Thanks


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

So the problem follows the EHD?


----------



## prashp1 (Jul 31, 2006)

The hard drive works on the computer but not on the receiver. Will try getting a new hard drive and see if it works.


----------



## prashp1 (Jul 31, 2006)

I got a new external hard drive and it worked.


----------

